# Croatian (BCS): House of Europe



## sauge

Hello!
Here's another question. What do you think of:

The French nation and the papacy, the future House of Europe's post and lintel...

Francuska nacija i papinstvo, temelj za izgradnju buduće Europe...
(7th century after the fall of Rome.)

I don't know what to make of HOUSE here, so I omitted it. Is it OK?

Thank you!


----------



## Bojan

In my opinion it's better than use of 'europska kuća', because 'temelj' can mean 'osnova' 'kuća' is superficial.


----------



## Majalj

... stub doma buduće Evrope...
... prag doma buduće Evrope...

Or you may just as well simply omit it.  It does not affect the meaning at all.


----------



## doorman

Majalj said:


> ... stub doma buduće Evrope...
> ... prag doma buduće Evrope...



Neither are correct croatian sentences...

stub (serbian) = stup, okosnica (croatian)
Evropa (serbian) = Europa (croatian)

Thus,
...okosnica doma buduće Europe...
...prag doma buduće Europe...


----------



## sokol

I agree, there's no need to translate "House" in "House of Europe": this is just a set phrase meaning the European nations and cultures as a whole.
In some languages the same metaphor works (and is used, as is the case for German where it'd be the same, "Haus Europa"), but if this is not the case for Croatian you'd better leave out "house" altogether.


----------



## sauge

Hello, everybody! 

Thank you very much!  I thought so, but your help is precious nevertheless, as usual. 

(Doorman, welcome to the forum!)


----------



## Duya

U novije vreme je u opticaju fraza "Eu(v)ropska porodica".


----------



## doorman

sauge said:


> (Doorman, welcome to the forum!)



Thank you!


----------

